# Illinois deer meat (across state lines) ???



## Slayer (Aug 13, 2008)

was just talking to a guy about our pending trip to Illinois this year(hopefully)....he said " I wouldn't hunt in a state that I couldn't bring the meat back from"   and I looked at him like he was a retard.....

He then went on to say that it is "illeagal" to transport deer meat out of the state of Illinoise........unless is was butchered and processed by a state "certified" processor....

please tell me he is a retard!!!  I've always done most of my own processing...and I hope this guy is wrong....


any input would be appreciated....


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 13, 2008)

IMPORTATION: It is unlawful to import or cause
to be imported any live cervid (deer species)
into Georgia. Violators are subject to fines,
imprisonment, and loss of hunting privileges
for at least three years. Also, it is unlawful to
import any whole cervid carcass or carcass
part from any state having a documented case
of a cervid infected with CWD, except that the
following may be imported: 1) boned-out meat;
2) commercially processed cuts of meat; 3) meat
with no part of spinal column or head attached;
4) clean skull plates w/antlers attached; 5) clean
antlers; 6) finished taxidermy heads; 7) clean
upper canines (buglers, whistlers, ivories). Visit
cwd-info.org for a list of states/provinces where
CWD has been documented.

This is from page 9 of the hunting regs. Sounds to me like you can process your own meat but you must not leave any part of the head or spinal column attached.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 13, 2008)

has to be boned out and fully caped...meaning taken off the skull.

no problems otherwise


----------



## Doyle (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys have quoted GA law.  I think what the original poster is asking for is confirmation or disputation (is that a word?) of the Illinois law.


----------



## short stop (Aug 14, 2008)

Ive personally  been  inspected by a game warden in IL  while butching a deer .  I  was'' told '' I had to  debone  my  neck roast becuse it contained  the spinal cord . So I speak from  experince .   What we have  quoted below is the truth .  Ive been hunting in IL  for  many yrs now  .

 Slayer , tell your friend he is a retard !---- Happy now . 



  There  is no   law     posted  in the IL   regs   on    an   issue   requiring   of  a  state  certified processor    by  non residents   for meat transport across state lines ---  nothing -

 Slayer  ,  again   your friend  is a retard ! --- I wrote that   again   just for kicks  , haha .  


   I also  hunt  in   Ky and Tenn    and they  also    require all deer /meat   brought into /transported  thru  to be brainless and spine less  just like Ga  .  But  again  there is no  madatory   requirment use of a certified state processor there  either .   Btw  ---  I have never taken 1single deer I ve killed out of state  to a processor  yet and  -- never will  .  I cut my own deer up  Ice  'em down and bring them home .     I would  like to add Ive had  Game wardens  in IL and Ky  inspect  our  ice chest before  at  gas stations while filling up on the interstate .  Tags  were filled out correctly and we had no problems   what so ever .
 Asuming  you are driving to IL   from Ga --- you aslo have to coome thru both  these states . 
  here is the Ky Link  on the same issue ,  please   read the  bottom of the page 

http://fw.ky.gov/cwdfaq.asp?lid=130...and antlers from another state into Kentucky?

 as far as   trophy bucks go --- if you cannot  cape  one out , off the skull  by yourself  most local  IL  taxidermist will do it  for a small fee  .
 $ 50 is a avg  fair price  and it doesnt take long to get it done 10 -20 min depending on  the taximan .


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 15, 2008)

that meat does taste good.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2008)

Doyle said:


> You guys have quoted GA law.  I think what the original poster is asking for is confirmation or disputation (is that a word?) of the Illinois law.




no IL law on the transportation that I know of, the law if in the state you are driving through or bringing it into.

either way though, every deer we have killed in IL and KY and IN, although not sure if its required in IN, we have boned out and de-skulled so to speak to make it legal to bring into GA.


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 21, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> no IL law on the transportation that I know of, the law if in the state you are driving through or bringing it into.
> 
> either way though, every deer we have killed in IL and KY and IN, although not sure if its required in IN, we have boned out and de-skulled so to speak to make it legal to bring into GA.





de-skulled you say ???


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Aug 21, 2008)

short stop said:


> I also  hunt  in   Ky and Tenn    and they  also    require all deer /meat   brought into /transported  thru  to be brainless and spine less  just like Ga  .  .




If it's a yankee deer from IL, isn't it already brainless? 


So if I kill one there and want to do a skull mount after I get home, I have to scoop out the brains while in IL?


----------

